# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  دروس تقويه في مادة الرياضيات !!

## هكذا أنا

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهِ وبركاته
للراغبات في دروس تقويه في الرياضيات مع إعطاء 
ملخصات للماده يسهل المراجعه من خلالها ,
700 ريال
للطالبات الثانويه في الفصل الواحد كاملاً ,
500 
للطالبات المتوسطه في الفصل كاملا

فـ ليتصل على أحدى الرقمين التاليين :
0568843963
8548627
علماً بإن المُدرسه حاصله على شهادة بكالوريوس في الرياضيات 
وقد سُبق لها تعليم مجموعه من الطالبات لمدة عامين ‘..!
..
سارعوا بالتسجيل فالعدد محدود ..
المكان : القديح
موفقين !

----------

